# Carb Cycling Diet Questions



## msumuscle (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm on a 15 week cutting cycle with Test E, Tren Ace, Eq, and Winny Tabs

I've been keeping my fat really low but would like to know if my carb cycling routine looks okay.  I've been losing weight with the amount of carbs I've been eating and have been happy with the weight loss but would like to know if what I'm doing looks okay.

6'0
215 lbs
10% BF
Protein always kept at 2 grams/lbm
Maintenance is around 3100 cals
Been eating around 2700-2800 on moderate carb days, 2200 on low carb days and maintenance on high carb days

Cardio 4-5 times a week in the morning on empty stomach

Monday: Back - Moderate carbs 250 grams
Tuesday: Chest & calves - Moderate Carbs 250 grams
Wednesday:  Rest - Low Carbs 150 grams
Thursday: Bi's and Tri's Moderate Carbs 200-250 grams
Friday: Quads, Hams, and Glutes High Carb 300-350 grams
Saturday: Shoulders - Moderate Carbs 250 grams
Sunday: Rest - Low Carbs 150 grams

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

Come on now, i know somebody has to have some input on my diet!  Be a kind soul and help a brother out!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 13, 2011)

Honestly, if it's working for you then I wouldn't change anything... Everyone has different opinions regarding, diet, training, supplements, etc...but there is no reall right or wrong you just need to find what work for you which is sounds like you have.

Personally when I cycle my carbs I'll typically include No Carb Days rather than Low Carb Days.  I'll typically keep this to 1-2 days/week and make sure that it's on a non-lift day(either Off Day or Cardio).


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 13, 2011)

If its working, keep it going. There are a hundred different ways to carb cycle. Keep doing what you're doing, then if you hit a stall, maybe try 2 low days in a row followed by a high day. 

Its particularly cool if its working for you w/ those amount of carbs. My Carb cycling is usually 100 g on a high day and 0 grams (or just veggies) on a low day, so you got it easy.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

Thank you for your input! When you have these No carb days, how low do you take your carbs?  50 grams or so?


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

I know that might sound stupid. No carb sounds like zero carbs but I figured even on a no carb day you would still be eating a hell of a lot of fibrous vegetables that would add up to around that number.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 13, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> Thank you for your input! When you have these No carb days, how low do you take your carbs?  50 grams or so?



When I say no carbs, I mean no complex carbs - as I noted - just green leafies, which I don't count in terms of "carbs".

A note tho - when I carb cycle I will up the fats so I've got consistent total cals and not just starving because I cut out all my carbs.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

sassy69 said:


> When I say no carbs, I mean no complex carbs - as I noted - just green leafies, which I don't count in terms of "carbs".
> 
> A note tho - when I carb cycle I will up the fats so I've got consistent total cals and not just starving because I cut out all my carbs.


 
I'm still trying to learn a few things so maybe you could help me out. On a cycle with AAS, don't you want to try and keep the fats low since you don't need them to maintain natty test?  Theres a few bodybuilders I know that say they just use low carb days while still keeping the fat levels down because obviously on an off day you're using less calories.  The diet that I'm using seems to be working but I just want to start a convo to see if there's possibly anything I can do to make my diet better.  I would like to learn as much as possible and hear other peoples experiences to see if they have any good tips that I can include and things I may want to avoid.


----------



## sassy69 (Jun 13, 2011)

msumuscle said:


> I'm still trying to learn a few things so maybe you could help me out. On a cycle with AAS, don't you want to try and keep the fats low since you don't need them to maintain natty test?  Theres a few bodybuilders I know that say they just use low carb days while still keeping the fat levels down because obviously on an off day you're using less calories.  The diet that I'm using seems to be working but I just want to start a convo to see if there's possibly anything I can do to make my diet better.  I would like to learn as much as possible and hear other peoples experiences to see if they have any good tips that I can include and things I may want to avoid.



As I said, there are a hundred different ways to carb cycle. Some people like to carb & calorie cycle. For you - as I've already called out - your low day is 150 g of complex carbs - that's 50 g more than my typical high day. When I'm dieting for a show (again context here - I do show dieting so I"m stripped down pretty far already in terms of diet) - my optimal amount of cals is around 1750 /day. I may zigzag a little, but generally if I go below that I start to lose muscle and generally feel depleted as fuck because I'm also training & approaching 2 hrs of cardio / day.  If I'm dropping my carbs from 100 to nothing, w/ nothing to replace the cals, that may just stop me in my tracks trying to operate < 1200 cals. So YES I need the calories, so I up my fats. But even there we're still probably not talkign about much more than maybe 40-50 g fats because fat grams tend to be high cal. 

Again - context - and there's a bunch of different ways to do carb cycling. The above is the way I've done it a number of times. My bodytype tends to bog down on too much fat OR too much carb, so I end up being pretty stripped down in available resources.

For you, even w/ AAS - the point is to fuel accordingly.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 13, 2011)

Sassy how much do you weigh?  If that's really you in your avatar, then lord have mercy.  That's an impressive body!


----------



## caaraa (Jun 14, 2011)

No carb sounds like zero carbs but I figured even on a no carb day you  would still be eating a hell of a lot of fibrous vegetables that would  add up to around that number.


----------

